# Lake Malawi Display Aquarium Video 1080 HD



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

This was not the video I initially intended on making, but getting footage and learning the editing software was tough for me. I've never make a video really for YouTube, so let me know what you think. I still feel it turned out well, which is why I'm sharing it.

Direct link- 




or just the video...


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice video... those dems look amazing!


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Love it, very nice! I hope you have good viewing of this tank in an area where you hang out a lot.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice video! I like the close up shots followed by a nice, long, steady full tank shot that gives you time to really observe the fish! Love your rockwork and the tank set up in general. Looks like you ended up with only 2 F Membe Deeps out of 12? I think I see at least 3 males in there, 2 of them are fairly transformed, the third is still working on it! You have 5 or 6 total left in there? Is it pretty peaceful overall (as far as Mbuna go, anyhow!)? I've got 7 left in my display tank, 2M, 4F, 1?, and 1 nice male in a 29G awaiting his fate.

Nice enjoyable tank, thanks for taking the time to edit and post a great video. Love to see how things are going with your tanks. What are your plans for this tank, are you happy with it for now, or are you contemplating any sort of stock change in the future?


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Amazing job! I see you are settling in quite nicely with your camera  What setting did you like shooting in for your tank? I'm still having issue with distance video...can't seem to get the right setting for that.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments 

Boomer- tank is in a spare bedroom converted into an office so not the best for viewing, unfortunately. I have fry in that room as well, so I'm in there several times a day.

Hose- yeah only 2 female Membes. Unbelievable. I need more for their bright yellow! I've sold several males but still have 5 in the tank. One that's colored up 90% of the time and another that's close. They haven't caused any issues since May, when I sold 2. It is relatively peaceful and haven't lost a single fish, but the demasoni are not into full sexual maturity. Only had a couple spawns. I won't be changing anything or removing fish until problems arise.

Marconi- I used Landscape, as you suggested. Shot some close ups with portrait but didn't notice much of a difference. I just checked and ISO was 3200. I didn't do that on purpose and just forgot to mess with it. The FTS looked great on my camera but a bit grainy when blown up on a monitor. Honestly, I just started filming and hoped for the best.... If you have any more tips throw them my way.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Honestly...I think your video came out clearer then mine. I've had such a difficult time with a little distance from my tanks. Grainyness is an issue with Canons for sure. Keep it up


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Available in 1080 HD...


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Man, those dems look good.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

JP_92 said:


> Man, those dems look good.


Couldn't be happier with them.



JimA said:


> Very nice! :thumb:


Means a lot coming from you. Thanks Jim!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

An updated video of the tank. The male Membe Deep are quite boisterous in this video, which is atypical, but did spawn last night just after the footage of the full tank shot. Enjoy in 1080p!


----------



## Chili_girl (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome tank. Natural habitat is beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I really like the stocking in this tank...there is so much going on in there.I'm glad you keep sharing with us.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments! I really appreciate them. I intend on updating this thread every 3-4 months with a new video.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Lookin good as always!


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice!
I just got 20 juvie demasoni three weeks ago.Cant wait till they are that size and hopefully not wreaking havoc.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks boomer!

Appreciate it firefighter and good luck with your group!


----------



## shindiggity (Oct 23, 2014)

I strive to try to make my tank look like yours. Awesome setup man.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

=D> one of the most beautiful mbuna tank i've ever seen!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow thanks for the flattering compliment!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thinking of switching my lighting over to that brand once mine dies. It has a great affect on your tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I cannot vouch for the longevity of the light, but they are the bees knees Jim. So versatile. I actually prefer 2 different fixtures on one tank- so two 2' fixtures on a 6' tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

:lol: Bees knees?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> :lol: Bees knees?


Not a phrase I use very often, lol


----------

